# National Haunters Convention in Oaks, Pennsylvania!



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

Audi Zombie - Your Professional Horror Sound Design

Will be at this years National Haunters Convention in Oaks, Pennsylvania at booth #3020!
Come by, say hello, and hang out with us! 

We'll have t-shirts, and cds availabe!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The Big Scary Show will be selling purple wristbands at their booth to raise money for Brian Wolfe's Fight for Life. Every person that purchases a wristband will be entered into a drawing to win this fabulous photo print from the amazing Laura Dark:

In addition, Victor Bariteau from 'the American Scream' will be at our booth as a special guest to meet his fans. Come out and get your copy of TAS at NHC...


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Audio: I will stop by. My name is Jason and the group I belong to will have a booth as well. (SEPHH) I will helping setup Wednesday and manning the booth Saturday. 

Badger: I am a huge fan of your show and format. I really look forward to stopping by to introduce myself. 

-HaLLoWeeN SNoB


----------

